# Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Die altgediente Siedler-Serie erfindet sich neu - und das mit viel Erfolg!



## ChristianSchluetter (25. März 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,728608


----------



## Exar-K (25. März 2010)

Guter Test und im Kommentar auf den Punkt gebracht.
Mit der Online-Gängelung ein absolutes No-Go.


----------



## stockduck (25. März 2010)

Florian- du triffst es auf den Punkt. Wegen dem Kopierschutz werde ich es nicht kaufen. Dazu habe ich derweil genug andere Spiele, wenn auch nicht unbedingt in diesem Segment. Napoleon: Total War, Battlefield BC 2, L4D2 oder auch Metro 2033. Sind bei mir zwar an Steam gebunden, aber ich kann es zumindest immer spielen wann ich möchte- auch ohne Internetverbindung.

Tut mir leid BlueByte.


----------



## Pwned666 (25. März 2010)

Eine "Anti-Ubisoft Launcher" Wertung? Das Fazit klingt fast danach


----------



## DarkWanderer2 (25. März 2010)

Siedler 7 ist gewiß ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, denn die letzten Teile waren nicht mehr das wahre und recht öde. ich habe die vorliegende Demoversion sewhr ausgiebig gespielt da meine Vollversion leider noch nicht bei mir angekommen ist, aber der Titel macht, soweit ich das bisher testen konnte, sehr viel Spaß zu spielen!

Das System mit den Siegpunkten ist klasse und endlich dreht sich nicht mehr alles nur um Krieg und Milität, sondern bietet dem Spieler neue Möglichkeiten!

Daumen hoch für dieses Spiel und den Kopierschutz, über den sich viele so künstlich aufregen, damit kann ich leben, gibt wirklich schlimmeres da draussen als mich über so nichtigkeiten aufzuregen.


----------



## AlexCena (25. März 2010)

Selbst wenn die Siedler 7 im Test mit 99% abgeschnitten hätte -  ich verstehe nicht wie man bei vollem Verstand ein Spiel mit diesem Online-DRM kaufen kann. Es steht ja auch im Test: Man verliert die Lust am Spiel, und das ist ja wohl die GRUNDLEGENDSTE Sache überhaupt: Der Spielspaß. Ich muss während des Zockens ständig mit Schweiß auf der Stirn leben weil ich nicht weiss ob nicht wieder jederzeit die Ubisoft-Server streiken oder vielleicht mein Savegame flöten geht.

Jeder der sich das Spiel mit dem Wissen des DRM kauft hat schlicht und einfach keine Ahnung was so ein System für die Zukunft des Business bedeutet.


----------



## German_Ripper (25. März 2010)

Sorry aber das muss ich jetzt mal von mir lassen, ich finde die neue Seite sowas von unübersichtlich. Früher stand hier immernoch Releasetermin und Publisherinfo etc.. Doch jetzt ist es einfach nur noch grütze! Alles weg. 

Dazu fällt mir nur noch ein: !!! Dont touch a running system !!!


----------



## DarkWanderer2 (25. März 2010)

Na vielen Dank an alle, wie z.B. mein Vorredner, der wie so oft für andre spricht und Leute wie mich, die sich das Spiel dennoch gekaut haben, angreift!

Habt ihr schonmal was davon gehört, andere Ansichten und Meinungen zu akzeptieren OHNE die betrofenen personen anzugreifen? Wir, die wir uns das Spiel gekauft haben und uns trotz des DRM darauf freuen, müssen ja auch den ganzen Tag und überall mit eurem DRM gejammere Leben und dennoch erdreiste ich mich nicht, mich negativ über dritte Personen auszulassen! Es wäre nett und schön zu sehen, das auch die Gegenseite dazu in der Lage ist!

Ihr wollt ds Spiel nicht wegen DRM? Schön, das akzeptiere ich und kann gut damit Leben ABER ICH will das Spiel und das trotz DRM, also hört bitte auf dennoch persönlich zu werden und/oder Leute die genauso wie ich denken, anzufeinden. Und ja, ich werde zu 100% nicht der einzige sein der das SPiel kauft, also bitte. Jammert friedlich und unter euresgleichen über dem DRM und lasst uns, die wir dennoch das Spiel wollen und uns der DRM egal ist, bitte auch in Ruhe und eifnach unseren Spaß haben OHNE dumme Kommentare oder dergleichen, nur weil wir eine andere Ansicht verteten!

Ich denke das wäre sicherlich nicht zuviel verlangt!

Abschließend zum DRM: natürlich finde ich den DRM NICHT toll, aber ich werde keineswegs wegen eines DRM auf Siedler 7 verzichtne und spiele es daher dennoch. Und statt mich ständig über DRM auszulassen oder aufzuregen nutze ich meine Freizeit dann dazu, das Spiel zu spielen und genau das ist der Punkt, den ihr endlich mal akzeptieren müsst!

Ich spiele zu 95% nur MMOs die alle Online sind und daher ist ein Onlinezwang etwas, über das es sich für mich nichtmal nachzudenken lohnt, ich kenne das beim spielen nicht anderes!

Nun wünsche ich natürlich noch allen, die ihr Spiel heute pünktlich erhalten haben oder noch erhalten werden, viel viel Freude und Spaß am spielen, wir sehen uns Online      Allen anderen weiterhin viel Freude beim meckern und Verzichten, aber bitte lasst UNS in Ruhe spielen und enhaltet euch eurer abwertigen Äusserungen gegen uns.

Es ist eine Frechheit von wegen ich wäre nicht mehr bei Verstand (Siehe Beitrag von AlexCena oben z.B.) oder sonstiges, nur weil ich trotz DRM Siedler 7 spiele! oder schreibe ich ihr seid nicht mehr normal weil ihr es nicht spielt wegen DRM? Einfach mal nachdenken Leute und dann erst schreiben.

DarkWanderer


----------



## x-AndyMan-x (25. März 2010)

Mein Fall ist dieses Spiel nicht, werde ich mir auch nicht holen. Fande die alten Teile am besten. Mal schauen was der nächste Teil bringt wenn es denn einen gibt.


----------



## nf1n1ty (25. März 2010)

Danke für die Rezension zu diesem Spiel. Immerhin wird hier auch noch auf den Online-Zwang hingewiesen...
Kann mir vorstellen, dass das in ca. ein bis zwei Jahren schon gar niemanden mehr interessieren wird...ziemlich traurig eigentlich.

edit:

Was ich auch noch sagen wollte:

Warum wird das nicht in den Pros&Cons erwähnt?

edit2:
@Exar-K, AlexCena, stockduck

Meine volle Zustimmung zu dem, was ihr gesagt habt.

@DarkWanderer2

Autsch.


----------



## DeadlyShadow88 (25. März 2010)

Ich stimme DarkWanderer2 zu es ist ein tolles Spiel trotz DRM genauso wie Assassins Creed 2. DRMs nerven aber wenn man davon Absieht und den Kern betrachtet nämlich das Spiel. Dann kommt man mit gesundem Verstand zur Einsicht, dass es sich bei Siedler 7, Assassins Creed 2 usw. um tolle Spiele handelt. 

Und noch was passt zwar nicht zu Siedler aber ich finde C&C 4 gut sollte der Server Abstürzen speichere ich das Spiel öffne es wieder und meine ganzen Erfahrungspunkte sind wieder da alles grandiose Spiel mit DRM.


----------



## SpiderFive (25. März 2010)

Das Spiel ist eine sehr gute Brettspielumsetzung von Siedler von Catan.
Was hier zu wenig rumkommt ist, dass es ziemlich armselig ist nur 8 MP und damit auch nur 8 Scharmützelkarten dem Hauptspiel beizulegen. 
Die Kampagne ist bisher jedenfalls mehr Tutorial als Kampagne.
Hier wäre einfach mehr und besser gewesen Tutorialmaps neben der eigentlichen Kampagne zu bieten.
Richtige Singelplayermaps also richtige Szenariomaps bietet das Spiel nicht.
Das mit den Siegpunkten ist sicherlich eine sehr gute Sache für PvP und für die Scharmützelkarten, aber es ersetzt keine richtigen Singelplayermaps (Szenario/Storymaps). Das Hauptspiel bieten für den Singelplayer eigentlich recht wenig, man sieht hier die extrem einseitige Hinwendung zum MP, dazu passt aber nicht die spartanischen Möglichkeiten die da geboten werden.
Siedler war immer ein Spiel dass den Fokus auf Singelplayer hattte, natürlich konnte man es auch im MP spielen, daher verwundert es das man den Großteil dieser User unbeachtet lässt mit dieser Einseitigkeit in Richtung MP.
Einen Koopmodus geschweigen denn eine Koopkampagnen bietet man nicht, ich denke das ist gerade die Möglichkeit Singelplayer den Onlinemodus schmackhaft zu machen. 
Mit Siedler 3 hat Volker Wertich sehr richtig den Weg zu freien Trägern bestritten, anstatt sich das zu Herzen zu nehmen und davon zu lernen, bringen sie hier ein Lagerhausträgersystem dass das Spiel unnötig bremst. 
Das Slothausbauverfahren ist auch nicht das wahre, lieber wieder frei die Häuser bauen.  
Ein Witz ist das indirekte Militärsystem, hier wird einem noch vielmehr wie in S6 die Nutzung des Militärs ausgetrieben. Das macht so keinen Spass mehr.
Die Landschaftsgrafik ist super und die meisten Häuser passen auch dazu.
Die Soldaten sind viel zu kitschig und auch mit dem Schloßbaukasten legt ubibb zu viel Wert auf kitsch.
Sektorensystem , auch ein System das dazu führt, dass das Flair fehlt wie man Land erobert, entweder über Militärgebäude oder eben mittels Pios..
Es ist klar warum man das macht, aber das ist eben eher eine Brettspielumsetzung von Siedler von Catan als Siedler. Von Siedler 1 bis Siedler 4 hat sich Siedler entwickelt, wobei es gerade bei S3  den besten Innovationschub der Reihe eben durch Volker Wertich gab, durch wen auch sonst.
Danach hat man sich immer weiter vom Kern entfernt. 
Wo sind die Soldatentrupps des Gegners die vereinzelt in das eigenen Gebiet fallen und gegen die man sich Mann gegen Mann verteidigt und mal eben nur ein Soldat mehr den Ausschlag gab das man weiterspielen durfte.
Das Spiel mag ja als Spiel ganz nett sein, aber richtiges BB Siedler und eben kein typisches UbibbSiedler , das ist es dann doch nicht. 
Man möge nur hoffen das Ubibb endlich auch mal den S3 und S4  fans ein Siedler anbietet , dass den Namen Siedler verdient.


----------



## DarkWanderer2 (25. März 2010)

@SpiderFive: Wer weiß, vielleicht wird man auch den Fans der von dir angesprochenen Teile noch gerecht werden, immerhin wäre es nicht das erste mal wie du sicher selbst weißt, das die "Richtung" von Siedler neue Wege einschlägt und wir alle können wohl nur vermuten, ob der nächste Teil nicht wieder in eine andere Richtung geht.

Was deine Anmerkungen zur Umsetzung der Siedler von Cathan angeht, so stimme ich dir zu. Wir spielen und besitzen dieses Spiel und es macht fernab des PCs sehr viel Spaß.

DarkWanderer


----------



## Pwned666 (25. März 2010)

SpiderFive schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist eine sehr gute Brettspielumsetzung von Siedler von Catan.
> Was hier zu wenig rumkommt ist, dass es ziemlich armselig ist nur 8 MP und damit auch nur 8 Scharmützelkarten dem Hauptspiel beizulegen.
> Die Kampagne ist bisher jedenfalls mehr Tutorial als Kampagne.
> Hier wäre einfach mehr und besser gewesen Tutorialmaps neben der eigentlichen Kampagne zu bieten.
> ...



"Nur" 8 Mp Karten? Davon werden 2-3 nur regelmässig gespielt wie in jedem Multiplayer Spiel. 
Ich hab lieber 5 Karten die auch wirklich schön anzusehen sind und auch die Balance passt als irgendwelchen zufall generierten Mist.


"Die Kampagne ist bisher jedenfalls mehr Tutorial als Kampagne"
Richtig, das Spiel zockt sich auch wie das erste Siedler das wirklich im Multiplayer was taugt. Die Spiele sind schnell und somit ist es das erste Siedler wo auch internet tauglich ist. Genau sowas hab ich mir schon seit Jahren gewünscht da die alten Teile im MP der totale müll waren.



"Siedler war immer ein Spiel dass den Fokus auf Singelplayer hattte, 
natürlich konnte man es auch im MP spielen, daher verwundert es das man 
den Großteil dieser User unbeachtet lässt mit dieser Einseitigkeit in 
Richtung MP"

Fein, dann haben wir nun das erste Siedler wo endlich mal im MP was taugt. 


"Die Soldaten sind viel zu kitschig und auch mit dem Schloßbaukasten legt
 ubibb zu viel Wert auf kitsch."

Schön wusselig wie man es von Siedler kennt. 



"Man möge nur hoffen das Ubibb endlich auch mal den S3 und S4  fans 
ein Siedler anbietet , dass den Namen Siedler verdient."

Siedler Classic ist tot und das schon seit Siedler 3. Endlich gibt es wieder mal ein Siedler das es auch wert ist gekauft und gezockt zu werden


Mfg


----------



## Tormentor666 (25. März 2010)

Pwned666 schrieb:


> SpiderFive schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das Spiel ist eine sehr gute Brettspielumsetzung von Siedler von Catan.
> ...


   /sign


----------



## GotGame (25. März 2010)

Künstlich aufregen!!! Du gehörst zu der Sorte Mensch die eigentlich noch in Leibeigenschaft leben sollten. Dein denken ist nicht zeitgemäß sondern infantil


Trottel!


----------



## helder (25. März 2010)

lol: "Bricht die Verbindung ab, wird Ihr Spielfortschritt nicht gespeichert. Im Test sorgte dieses System für einigen Frust. Immer wieder waren die Ubisoft-Server offline, wir konnten nicht spielen. Ubisoft begründet die Probleme mit Hacker-Angriff en. Stand die Verbindung, klappte die Synchronisation der Spielstände nicht immer perfekt." 

Dafür muss der Spieler zahlen? Gehts noch? Finger weg solange man auf UBI-Server angewiesen ist.


----------



## Pwned666 (25. März 2010)

GotGame schrieb:


> Künstlich aufregen!!! Du gehörst zu der Sorte Mensch die eigentlich noch in Leibeigenschaft leben sollten. Dein denken ist nicht zeitgemäß sondern infantil
> 
> 
> Trottel!



Nicht aufregen
Das wird schon wieder


----------



## helder (25. März 2010)

lest mal das: http://www.amazon.dehttp://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B0033HFZMA/ref=sr_1_1_cm_cr_acr_pop_hist_1?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addOneStar
von 24 Rez. - 19 mit nur einem Stern


----------



## LWHAbaddon (25. März 2010)

Gutes Spiel hin oder her. Der Kopierschutz von Ubisoft wird boykottiert. Hoffentlich von genug Leuten, daß Ubi einsehen muss, daß es so nicht geht.


----------



## Odin333 (25. März 2010)

helder schrieb:


> lol: "Bricht die Verbindung ab, wird Ihr Spielfortschritt nicht gespeichert. Im Test sorgte dieses System für einigen Frust. Immer wieder waren die Ubisoft-Server offline, wir konnten nicht spielen. Ubisoft begründet die Probleme mit Hacker-Angriff en. Stand die Verbindung, klappte die Synchronisation der Spielstände nicht immer perfekt."
> 
> Dafür muss der Spieler zahlen? Gehts noch? Finger weg solange man auf UBI-Server angewiesen ist.


Das wird ja immer besser und besser.
Da passt diese Animation ja 100%ig   :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OdyFry (25. März 2010)

Mir gefällt's. Erinnert mich etwas an "Die Völker". Hoffentlich ist es nicht so verbuggt, wie eben dieses. Der Mehrspieler-Modus war ja echt Horror. Doof an den Siedlern ist, eben doch dieser Kopierschutz... aber, wie heißt es so schön: Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat


----------



## testesttest (25. März 2010)

Ach du scheisse! Was ist denn mit eurer Website passiert ? xD


----------



## floppydisk (25. März 2010)

OdyFry schrieb:


> Doof an den Siedlern ist, eben doch dieser Kopierschutz... aber, wie heißt es so schön: Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat


   japjap ich werde mir auch verdammt lange zeit lassen bis ich es mir kaufe. und falls niemals patch kommt der diesen allerliebsten kopierzwangsschutz entschärft....naja ich kann auch ohne leben dann knuddel ich halt meine anderen siedler teile weiter


----------



## onkelotto (25. März 2010)

testesttest schrieb:


> Ach du scheisse! Was ist denn mit eurer Website passiert ? xD


  genau , dachte gestern auch ich bin im falschen Film .
Die Aufmachung gefällt mir überhaupt nicht .

  ich will meine alte pcgames website zurück .


----------



## zerr (25. März 2010)

wenn dieser kopier schutz weiter verwendet wird steige ich auf die konsolen um....

es kann nicht sein dass man fr ein einzelspieler spiel eine internet verbindung braucht 

gehts noch?!


ps der neue desing von pcgames.de sieht sch**ße aus


----------



## AniSkywalker78 (25. März 2010)

zerr schrieb:


> wenn dieser kopier schutz weiter verwendet wird steige ich auf die konsolen um....


und unterstützt weiterhin den publisher?!? hmmmm... dann bekommt er ja sogar noch mehr geld von dir, da die konsolenspiele oft auch mehr kosten.

also ich geb mein geld dann lieber anderen entwicklern/publishern, die mehr für ihre kunden übrig haben. Da ich mir die letzten titel von UBISOFT nicht mehr kaufen musste habe ich das geld z.b. in Metro 2033, Dawn of War II Chaos Rising gesteckt.


Ich finde die neue seite nicht so schlecht, sind gute ideen dahinter. Ich denke man muss sich nur etwas an das neue design gewöhnen.


----------



## zerr (25. März 2010)

AniSkywalker78 schrieb:


> zerr schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wenn dieser kopier schutz weiter verwendet wird steige ich auf die konsolen um....
> ...


nicht ganz es gibt auch andere konsolen spiele die unterstützung verdienen zb god of war 3, ubisoft und ea sind für mich gestorben ich hoffe dass keine andere entwickler auf den online kopierschutz zug draufspringen

und zb bei trade-a-game.de kann man konsolenspiele gebraucht kaufen da kosten die 50% weniger


----------



## AniSkywalker78 (25. März 2010)

zerr schrieb:


> AniSkywalker78 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > zerr schrieb:
> ...



Damit hast auch wieder recht


----------



## Trancemaster (25. März 2010)

Selbst wenn Ubisofts KS nicht mehr so problembehaftet ist, werde ich mich keine Spiele zulegen, die mit diesem KS ausgestattet sind. Ich schrecke enorm vor diesem KS zurück - weil kein Mensch weiss was eigentlich genau da passiert - was für Daten werden wofür gesammelt - und: Kommt irgendwann tatsächlich ein Offline-Patch?

Ich konnte erstaunlich leicht auf SH5 und AC2 verzichten, ebenso geht es mir mit den Siedlern.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. März 2010)

> [..]Im Test sorgte dieses System für einigen Frust. Immer wieder waren die
> Ubisoft-Server offline, wir konnten nicht spielen.
> 
> In unserem Test verloren wir durch Verbindungsabbrüche nicht nur
> teilweise die Lust, sondern auch einige Spielstände.


Wie kann ein Spiel mit derartigen Mängeln noch eine so hohe Wertung bekommen? Wenn jemand vor Frust wegen Verbindungsabrüchen in die Tastatur beißt und dann auch noch Spielstände verloren gehen und trotzdem noch eine gute 80er Wertung? Also bitte.

Das fällt mir immer wieder bei den Tests der PC Games auf. Anscheinend wird bewertet, wie das Spiel mal sein *könnte,* aber nicht der Ist-Zustand. Und wenn ein Redakteur nicht mal anständig testen konnte, weil ständig die Server offline waren, dann sollte das doch stark in die Wertung einfließen.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (25. März 2010)

helder schrieb:


> lest mal das: http://www.amazon.dehttp://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B0033HFZMA/ref=sr_1_1_cm_cr_acr_pop_hist_1?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addOneStar
> von 24 Rez. - 19 mit nur einem Stern


  
Das ist nichts neues, Spiele mit (Online-) Kopierschutz werden bei Amazon grundsätzlich in Grund und Boden bewertet. Würde mich eigentlich ärgern, aber andererseits interessiert mich der Rotz, den manche da ablassen, nun nicht so vordergründig. Immerhin hat es Amazon geschafft, diese unsäglichen Vorab-Bewertungen von Spielen, die noch gar nicht erschienen sind,  zu verhindern.

Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, daß ein SP-Spiel mit Onlinezwang nicht gekauft wird.


----------



## helder (25. März 2010)

und was für Daten gesendet werden, weiss keiner - nur die Entwickler wissen das, Spionage möglich?


----------



## AMOEBlUS (25. März 2010)

Heute hatte ich die Wahl zwischen mehreren Spielen unter anderem auch S7 - gefallen ist die Kaufentscheidung sehr einfach - im Gegensatz zu manchem anderen Jahr in dem ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte was ich kaufen sollte.
Supreme Commander 2 ist ein tolles Spiel / S7 bestimmt auch, aber der Frustfaktor und ständige Druck im Nacken von wegen schnell noch speichern bevor der Server wieder abserbelt (Hackerangriff und das über mehrere Wochen nun - wers glaubt wird selig) sind mir dann doch nicht mein sauer verdientes Geld wert.

Grüsse


----------



## Kaese-frittiert (25. März 2010)

Hoffentlich wird das nächste Indiespiel das dauernd abstürzt und wo Spielstände verloren gehen genauso "fair" beurteilzt.
			 edit: habe mir übrigens auch Supreme Commander 2 gekauft.


----------



## xbox360player (25. März 2010)

Nein danke-werde niemals mehr ein Ubisoft produkt kaufen ausser für mein 360er!!!!lass mich doch nicht verarschen°!!!speichert nicht wenn die online verbindung fehlt-und wie schon gesagt das is dann eh immer deren ihre schuld u nd nie meine,gott was würd ich mich aufregen....nee das lass ich lieber.Beste is ja dann noch das de wahrscheinlich den utorrent im hintergrund ausmachen musst weill sonst eh nix geht?????UBISOFT DIE!!!!und wenn ihr alle was in der birne habt macht ihr da auch nicht mit.STEAM is schon affig genug.


----------



## xbox360player (25. März 2010)

AMOEBlUS schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich die Wahl zwischen mehreren Spielen unter anderem auch S7 - gefallen ist die Kaufentscheidung sehr einfach - im Gegensatz zu manchem anderen Jahr in dem ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte was ich kaufen sollte.
> Supreme Commander 2 ist ein tolles Spiel / S7 bestimmt auch, aber der Frustfaktor und ständige Druck im Nacken von wegen schnell noch speichern bevor der Server wieder abserbelt (Hackerangriff und das über mehrere Wochen nun - wers glaubt wird selig) sind mir dann doch nicht mein sauer verdientes Geld wert.
> 
> Grüsse


   Doch doch das sind Hakcer angriffe weil die nicht wollen das so ein scheiß schule macht und ich kann die nur noch mehr motivieren!!!angriff auf allen leitungen bis alle user bei ubisoft terror machen-solche scheiss will doch keiner haben,wer weißß was die da noch aus deinem rechener holen während du spielst??


----------



## xbox360player (25. März 2010)

CASH RULES EVERTHING!!!!


----------



## Pwned666 (25. März 2010)

Zapfenbaer schrieb:


> helder schrieb:
> 
> 
> > lest mal das: http://www.amazon.dehttp://www...
> ...



Yep, fehlt nur noch das da nur noch Leute bewerten können die das Spiel auch gekauft haben. Dann könnte man es vielleicht ernst nehmen...




xbox360player schrieb:


> xbox360player Beste is ja dann noch das de wahrscheinlich den utorrent im
> hintergrund ausmachen musst weill sonst eh nix geht?????


Ich denk mir mal meinen Teil über den Comment


----------



## head2003 (25. März 2010)

Alles Taktik.. jetzt kaufen sich die Leute endlich die Spiele die man nur einmal nur aktiveren muß und sagen "gott sei dank, nur einmal aktivieren und 5x darf ichs installieren" .. die selben Leute hätten das früher nicht gekauft, so wie sie kein Streamspiel gekauft hätten, bevor die Onlineaktivierung kam.. Die machen einfach immer schlimmere Sachen, so das man die alten schlimmen Sachen als angenehm empfindet


----------



## Gordred (25. März 2010)

... und wenn das Spiel 100% bekommen hätte, ich würde es nicht kaufen wegen dem Kopierschutz!!!


----------



## Schalkmund (25. März 2010)

Wird das eigentlich nicht teuer für den Publisher jedes Spiel mit Onlinezwang zu versehen? Wenn die genug Spiele veröffentlicht haben, müssen sie irgendwann mal ganze Server-Farmen betreiben wie Blizzard das kostet doch auch was oder?


----------



## Exar-K (25. März 2010)

Pwned666 schrieb:


> Yep, fehlt nur noch das da nur noch Leute bewerten können die das Spiel auch gekauft haben. Dann könnte man es vielleicht ernst nehmen...


Und wie soll man das beweisen? Oder willst du Rezensionen und Bewertungen nur noch für Amazon-Käufer des jeweiligen Produkts offen lassen?


----------



## AniSkywalker78 (25. März 2010)

xbox360player schrieb:


> Nein danke-werde niemals mehr ein Ubisoft produkt kaufen ausser für mein 360er!!!!lass mich doch nicht verarschen°!!!speichert nicht wenn die online verbindung fehlt-und wie schon gesagt das is dann eh immer deren ihre schuld u nd nie meine,gott was würd ich mich aufregen....nee das lass ich lieber.Beste is ja dann noch das de wahrscheinlich den utorrent im hintergrund ausmachen musst weill sonst eh nix geht?????UBISOFT DIE!!!!und wenn ihr alle was in der birne habt macht ihr da auch nicht mit.STEAM is schon affig genug.


genau und deshalb schmeisst du UBI noch mehr geld in den hals indem du von denen konsolenspiele 
kaufst. 
Naja mit dem geld kann ja UBI uns PCler mit immer neuen nicht ausgereiften produkten und DRMs gängeln. 
Wir sind ja schon seit jahren für UBI die beta-tester ihrer spiele und natürlich testen wir gern ungefragt die neue "service"-plattform gleich mit...

Mit dem testergebnis bin ich auch nicht einverstanden. Wie kann man ein spiel so gut berwerten, wenn man nicht richtig spielen/testen kann weil die UBI-Server nicht zu erreichen sind. 
Da gehört eine viel niedrigere wertung hin!!! Das ist doch vergleichbar mit bugs... wenn ein spiel sehr viele bugs hat und man es nicht richtig spielen/erleben kann, wird es doch auch niedriger bewertet!?! Ich find man darf hier nicht unterschiedlich herangehen und bewerten. Und die verbindungsprobleme liegen ja bekanntlich nicht an der vorabversion, sondern an den servern von UBI!!!


----------



## Pwned666 (26. März 2010)

AniSkywalker78 schrieb:


> Mit dem testergebnis bin ich auch nicht einverstanden. Wie kann man ein spiel so gut berwerten, wenn man nicht richtig spielen/testen kann weil die UBI-Server nicht zu erreichen sind.
> Da gehört eine viel niedrigere wertung hin!!! Das ist doch vergleichbar mit bugs... wenn ein spiel sehr viele bugs hat und man es nicht richtig spielen/erleben kann, wird es doch auch niedriger bewertet!?! Ich find man darf hier nicht unterschiedlich herangehen und bewerten. Und die verbindungsprobleme liegen ja bekanntlich nicht an der vorabversion, sondern an den servern von UBI!!!


Bist du blind? Es steht doch als Minuspunkt drin!
Ich hatte noch kein Problem mit dem Ubisoft Server und hab es auf drei verschiedenen Rechner getestet und drei unterschiedlichen locations.
Die Demo rennt auch ohne Probleme


----------



## LWHAbaddon (26. März 2010)

Pwned666 schrieb:


> Bist du blind? Es steht doch als Minuspunkt drin!
> Ich hatte noch kein Problem mit dem Ubisoft Server und hab es auf drei verschiedenen Rechner getestet und drei unterschiedlichen locations.
> Die Demo rennt auch ohne Probleme


Das Problem mit dem Ubisoft Server ist, daß er existiert und daß Du Dich mit ihm verbinden musst.
Wie deine Verbindung ist und ob sie stabil ist, ist dabei völlig nebensächlich.

Traurig, daß das die Leute immernoch nicht zu verstehen scheinen.

Naja warten wir auf einen "fangemachten Offlinepatch". Sollte keiner kommen, wird halt was anderes gespielt - der Spielemarkt ist nichtmehr so klein wie vor 15 Jahren.


----------



## dArKClaw89 (26. März 2010)

1. Gedanke: Sieht ja klasse aus!^^
2. Gedanke: Scheiße! Ubisoft-Kopierschutz -> Wird boykottiert! 

-.- Danke, Ubisoft.. das 3. Spiel, dass ich mir gerne gekauft hätte.. wird wohl nix draus..


----------



## Tischlein (26. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Die Bösen Hacker mal wieder.

Das beweist doch nur, dass Ubisoft die Problematik nicht im Griff haben. Sie sollten mal die Hacker fragen, woran es krankt am System. 
Ich wollte mir auch die siedler kaufen, aber wegen der Bevormundung lass ich es lieber bleiben. Zumal ich kein Freund davbon bin immer zwischenzuspeichern.


----------



## Karan (26. März 2010)

Pwned666 schrieb:


> xbox360player schrieb:
> 
> 
> > xbox360player  Beste is ja dann noch das de wahrscheinlich den utorrent im
> ...


Mh, warum muss gleich wieder an illegales Dln gedacht werden (zumindest kann man laut deinem Comment davon ausgehen, dass du daran gedacht hast)? Torrent bzw auch P2P wird oft genug auch für legale Sachen verwendet. 
Und das hatten wir doch schonmal, dass ein KS bestimmte Programme sperrt... 
Was hab ich mich aufgeregt als ich damals mehrere meiner Programme löschen durfte, nur weil man damit ja was illegales anstellen konnte, es an sich aber nicht illegal ist ...

Zu Siedler: Ich wollte die Demo ja testen. Als ich gesehen hab, dass ich mich da schon bei Ubi anmelden musste, wurd's gleich wieder gelöscht. Auf so einen scheiß in einer DEMO kann ich gerne verzichten. Und auf Grund des KS wird das Spiel sowieso boykottiert...

Achja, und der KS regt doch nur immer mehr Leute an, sich das Spiel illegal zu besorgen... Und dann sind wieder die bösen "Raubkopierer" schuld, nur weil der Publisher zu blöd ist, mal ein kundenfreundliches System zu integrieren.
Qualität ist immer noch der beste Kopierschutz, aber das lernen diese geldgeilen Säcke ja eh nie...


----------



## hiro-protagonist (26. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Also ich finde es nicht schlimm über einen GameLauncher ein Spiel zu starten und ggf. per Abfrage übers Internet meine Spiele verifizieren. Wie sicher diese Verbindung und der Tausch der Daten ist, interessiert mich da eher! 

Mal im Ernst, wenn ich Produkte herstelle die zu einem großen gespielt aber nicht gekauft werden, würde ich auch schauen ob ich hier durch solche Maßnahmen die Verkäufe steigern kann. Da es viele sicherlich machen, weil es leicht zugägnlich und jedermann kann. Gut man sollte die letzten Kunden nicht vergraueln, hätte hier ggf. geschaut Vorteile anzubieten. Kleine dafür mehrere DLCs, sowie ggf. OnlineGimmicks, what ever...

Gut Siedler ist noch kein Grund, da brauch es noch einen anderen Titel. aber wie bei Onlinespilen auch, würde mich so eine Prüfung/Login nicht stören.


----------



## babypups (26. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Also ich weiss ja nicht was euer problem ist. in ganz deutschland ist es möglich eine stabile und zuverlässige internet verbindung zu bekommen. wenn ihr steam nutzt is es ja in prinzip nichts anderes. die spiele die man dort registriert kann man auch blos spielen wenn ihr mit steam verbunden seit.

also bei mir läuft das alles super auch mit bem ubi kopierschutz

lg
babypups


----------



## stockduck (26. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*



babypups schrieb:


> Also ich weiss ja nicht was euer problem ist. in ganz deutschland ist es möglich eine stabile und zuverlässige internet verbindung zu bekommen. wenn ihr steam nutzt is es ja in prinzip nichts anderes. die spiele die man dort registriert kann man auch blos spielen wenn ihr mit steam verbunden seit.
> 
> also bei mir läuft das alles super auch mit bem ubi kopierschutz
> 
> ...


   Nein, das stimmt nicht. Ich kann jedes Steam-Spiel auch ohne internet spielen. Außer es hat noch andere kopierschutzmaßnahmen...


----------



## IronAyden (26. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Also ich bin nun doch schwach geworden und hab mir zumindest mal die Demo gezogen. Ich muß sagen, Die Siedler haben's mir wirklich angetan. Wobei ich so als Neuling meine Startschwierigkeiten hatte und mir meine erste Siedlung fast verhungert ist. *g* 
Zu meinem Erstaunen, muß ich sagen, das ich keinerlei Probleme mit dem Daueronlinezwang hatte. Selbst mit einem Wlan-Stick nicht. Ich werde aber heute Abend mal den Wlan-Stecker ziehen und schauen, was passiert. Interessieren tut's mich ja schon.
Da ich schon länger ein Spiel suche, das ich Abends mal mit meiner Freundin spielen kann, interessiert mich das Spiel schon sehr. Troz allem, werde ich hart bleiben und mir das Spiel nicht kaufen, solang Ubisoft diesen Kopierschutz entfernt, bzw. entschärft oder überarbeitet. Somit wäre das nach AC2 schon das zweite Spiel, von dem Ubi kein Geld von mir sieht. Schade eigentlich...


----------



## AlexCena (26. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*



babypups schrieb:


> Also ich weiss ja nicht was euer problem ist. in ganz deutschland ist es möglich eine stabile und zuverlässige internet verbindung zu bekommen. wenn ihr steam nutzt is es ja in prinzip nichts anderes. die spiele die man dort registriert kann man auch blos spielen wenn ihr mit steam verbunden seit.
> 
> also bei mir läuft das alles super auch mit bem ubi kopierschutz
> 
> ...


Und soll ich dir noch was sagen? Deutschland hat auch ein stabiles Stromnetz. Wenn Ubisoft als nächsten Kopierschutz deine Webcam hackt und dich 24/7 überwacht ist das für dich bestimmt auch ok - schließlich läuft ja dein 'Siedler 7'.   

Wie man so naiv und blauäugig sein kann und so etwas unterstützen kann bleibt mir ein Rätsel - und da brauchen sich auch User wie DarkWanderer nicht aufregen - das ist MEINE MEINUNG! Die darf ich haben, und du deine. Punkt. Aber eines kann ich euch versprechen: Der erste Absatz von mir oben klingt JETZT noch lächerlich, aber alle Spieler die Online-DRM unterstützten und somit ihre Daten an TAUSENDE zwielichtige Firmen freiwillig hergeben UND ihr Verhalten am PC 24/7 preisgeben, die dürfen sich überhaupt nicht beschweren und wundern wenn es dann wirklich so kommt. Die jammern dann eh am lautesten.


----------



## Pwned666 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*



Tischlein schrieb:


> Die Bösen Hacker mal wieder.
> 
> Das beweist doch nur, dass Ubisoft die Problematik nicht im Griff haben. Sie sollten mal die Hacker fragen, woran es krankt am System.
> Ich wollte mir auch die siedler kaufen, aber wegen der Bevormundung lass ich es lieber bleiben. Zumal ich kein Freund davbon bin immer zwischenzuspeichern.





AlexCena schrieb:


> babypups schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also ich weiss ja nicht was euer problem ist. in ganz deutschland ist es möglich eine stabile und zuverlässige internet verbindung zu bekommen. wenn ihr steam nutzt is es ja in prinzip nichts anderes. die spiele die man dort registriert kann man auch blos spielen wenn ihr mit steam verbunden seit.
> ...


 
Welche Daten? Ich habe keine Daten auf meinem PC. Mein 
Spielverhalten? Das wissen sie auch wenn ich nicht online bin und mir 
das Spiel kaufe. Sie wissen: Boa, der hat jetzt Spiel XYZ gekauft!   

Ok scherz beiseite
Das wäre aber ein allgemeines Problem und hat doch nichts mit DRM zu tun.




@LWHAbaddon: Ach ne
Denoch gibt es keine nennenswerte Probleme. Ihr spielt das nur künstlich hoch wie schon bei Steam,GFWL und Co.


----------



## Kurotsuki (26. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Dann ist Die Siedler 7 eben ein Strategie-MMO welches man hauptsächlich alleine spielt. Sich mit seinen Daten anmelden, ständig online sein... Was ist da der Unterschied zu z.B. WoW?


----------



## pepsodent (26. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Entschuldigung, aber eine "Spielspaß"-Wertung von 84% finde ich absolut lächerlich und unglaubwürdig, wenn man gleichzeitig im Test schreibt, dass die zwanghafte Serververbindung oft nicht herstellbar war und wenn sie stand, es trotzdem Probleme mit der Synchronisation gab.
Ein schlechter Scherz!
Ein Spiel kann prinzipiell so gut sein, wie es will, aber wenn ich nicht ordentlich speichern kann, kann ich es nicht ordentlich spielen, was keinen Spaß machen kann, was zur Abwertung führen muss. Punkt!


----------



## AlexCena (26. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Ob die Abwertung da im Test steht sollte uns Kunden egal sein - sobald ein Spiel Online-DRM hat sind Probleme so gut wie 100% vorprogrammiert und somit bekommt das Spiel schon im Kopf eine Abwertung. Das ist doch bitte lächerlich dass man in einem SP-Game online sein muss wo man sich gerade am Wochenende entspannen will wo das meiste im Internet los ist. 

Ubisoft soll die Quartalszahlen in ein paar Monaten lesen und sich richtig ärgern und denken: "Der DRM hat NICHTS gebracht. Die Verkaufszahlen sind sogar zurückgegangen und und wir hatten auch noch zusätzliche Kosten und sonst nur Troubles damit." Und das ist so gut wie sicher dass das passiert. Man erntet immer irgendwann genau das was man sät.


----------



## Karan (26. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*



AlexCena schrieb:


> Ubisoft soll die Quartalszahlen in ein paar Monaten lesen und sich richtig ärgern und denken: "Der DRM hat NICHTS gebracht. Die Verkaufszahlen sind sogar zurückgegangen und und wir hatten auch noch zusätzliche Kosten und sonst nur Troubles damit." Und das ist so gut wie sicher dass das passiert. Man erntet immer irgendwann genau das was man sät.



Nur das die Schuld am Ende wieder auf die bösen "Raubkopierer" geschoben wird. Ich seh die Nachricht schon direkt vor mir...


----------



## AniSkywalker78 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*



Karan schrieb:


> AlexCena schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ubisoft soll die Quartalszahlen in ein paar Monaten lesen und sich richtig ärgern und denken: "Der DRM hat NICHTS gebracht. Die Verkaufszahlen sind sogar zurückgegangen und und wir hatten auch noch zusätzliche Kosten und sonst nur Troubles damit." Und das ist so gut wie sicher dass das passiert. Man erntet immer irgendwann genau das was man sät.
> ...


Ich glaub die "raubkopierer" sind diesmal fein raus. UBISOFT sagt, dass die spiele nicht gecrackt wurden, worüber sie sich sehr freuen. Also müssen sie sich einen neuen sündenbock suchen um die schlechten ergebnisse zu begründen.


----------



## Morathi (26. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Wer redet denn davon, dass die Verkaufszahlen schlecht sind...? Ich hoffe es, aber meine Befürchtung geht eher in Richtung "der Kopierschutz hat sich für uns mal richtig rentiert!".


----------



## AlexCena (26. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Was soll denn der Online-DRM bewirken? Er soll (offiziell...) Raubkopien verhindern und somit die Vkz ANKURBELN, sprich erhöhen, weil ja dann das (angeblich) verlorene Geld durch Raubkopierer reinkommt. Und genau das ist aber NICHT der Fall! AC2 verkauft sich NICHT erwähnenswert besser als der erste Teil. Und wenn sich dieser DRM mal bei den User rumspricht die sich nicht täglich in Foren informieren werden sich auch die abwenden, zumindest ein Teil davon.

Auf Raubkopien können sie sich also nicht mehr rausreden wenn die Zahlen nicht besser werden, da ja ihr DRM laut eigenen Aussagen "unknackbar" ist. Sie werden um eine positive (Schein-)Stimmung zu verbreiten sicher bald berichten dass sie mit den Zahlen zufrieden sind, was aber völliger Schwachsinn ist. Die richtigen Auswirkungen werden sie eh erst in ein bis zwei Jahren sehen.

Ubisoft wird verlieren, egal wie, egal wann. Jeder bekommt irgendwann das was er auch verdient.


----------



## Perlmut (26. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Es gibt noch Leute in Deutschland,wie mich die zu den 5% im Lande gehören,denen nicht der Luxus eines Dsl Zugangs vergönnt ist.
Es gibt eine zum Selbstmord bringende Modem Anbindung.Super langsam aber sehr teuer.
Abgesehen davon, das ich den Vorteil ne tolle Grafik zu haben, wenn ich auf die weiten Felder blicke aus meinem Fenster.Und mich in einer schicken Sonne mit echt guten Effekten braten lassen kann, würd ich gerne meine ansonsten aufkommende Langeweile und Einsamkeit mit Singleplayer Spielen wie Siedler entgegnen.
Danke Ubisoft.
Das wird wohl nix für mich.
Werde dann wohl Raubkopierer.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (26. März 2010)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Pwned666 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Yep, fehlt nur noch das da nur noch Leute bewerten können die das Spiel auch gekauft haben. Dann könnte man es vielleicht ernst nehmen...
> ...


Das wäre doch gar keine so schlechte Idee. Jemand, der nicht bei Amazon kauft, braucht dort auch nicht zu bewerten. Und die Monster-Kunden-Datenbank von Amazon sollte ein solches Verfahren eigentlich ermöglichen. Ich habe über verschiedene Links mal Einsicht genommen, was Amazon so alles über mich und mein Kaufverhalten speichert, da ist mir echt die Kinnlade gefallen. Wußte zum Beispiel nicht, daß ich in den letzten Jahren rund 20.000 Produkte mit "Interessiert micht nicht" gekennzeichnet hatte.


----------



## elkos14 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Aha, da haben die "Siedler 7" also doch tatsächlich noch 84% abgeräumt. Bei der Gamestar sogar 88%. Und dies obwohl es bei dem Test zu einigem Frust kam, weil die Verbindung zum Server abriss oder aber die Spielstände nutzlos wurden. Hallo? Jemand zu Hause? Für soetwas gibt es 84%???

Jetzt kommt als Gegenargument vermutlich wieder "ja, wenn es läuft  ist es super". Das will ich ja auch überhaupt nicht abstreiten, aber es läuft ja nunmal nicht immer! Wenn dies an meinen PC liegt kann ich das nachvollziehen, aber wenn Ubisoft die Probleme hat und ICH nicht spielen kann, dann ist das was ganz anderes. Und gelöschte oder unbrauchbare Spielstände ist ein absolutes no-go. Ich siedel doch nicht stundenlang um beim nächsten Spielstart feststellen zu dürfen, dass meine ganzen Erfolge irgendwo auf einem Ubisoft Server verschütt gegangen sind. Und in meiner Freizeit habe ich was besseres zu tun als vor Ubisoft auf die Knie zu fallen, damit sie mir meinen Spielstand wieder "herzaubern". Schaut in die Foren von Ubisoft und Ihr wisst was ich meine. Bei vielen Spielern sind stundenlange Zockerei sinnlos gewesen, weil sie wieder von vorne beginnen dürfen. Das ist ja so, als wenn ich einen Krimi lese und kurz vor der Bekanntgabe des Mörders schlage ich das Buch wieder zu und fange wieder von vorne an zu lesen.

Diese Testbewertung der PC Games ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Ein Spiel was noch nicht mal in der Lage ist verlässlich Spielstände zu speichern mit so einer hohen Wertung zu belohnen ist lächerlich und unglaubwürdig. Ich kann verstehen, warum den Magazinen immer mehr Leser "abhanden kommen".


----------



## elkos14 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

noch eine Kleinigkeit: wenn "Frust" (so steht es in Eurem Bericht" und Probleme mit dem Speicherstand mit 84% bewertet werden, wie bewertet Ihr dann "Spaß"????


----------



## Pwned666 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*



elkos14 schrieb:


> Aha, da haben die "Siedler 7" also doch tatsächlich noch 84% abgeräumt. Bei der Gamestar sogar 88%. Und dies obwohl es bei dem Test zu einigem Frust kam, weil die Verbindung zum Server abriss oder aber die Spielstände nutzlos wurden. Hallo? Jemand zu Hause? Für soetwas gibt es 84%???
> 
> Jetzt kommt als Gegenargument vermutlich wieder "ja, wenn es läuft  ist es super". Das will ich ja auch überhaupt nicht abstreiten, aber es läuft ja nunmal nicht immer! Wenn dies an meinen PC liegt kann ich das nachvollziehen, aber wenn Ubisoft die Probleme hat und ICH nicht spielen kann, dann ist das was ganz anderes. Und gelöschte oder unbrauchbare Spielstände ist ein absolutes no-go. Ich siedel doch nicht stundenlang um beim nächsten Spielstart feststellen zu dürfen, dass meine ganzen Erfolge irgendwo auf einem Ubisoft Server verschütt gegangen sind. Und in meiner Freizeit habe ich was besseres zu tun als vor Ubisoft auf die Knie zu fallen, damit sie mir meinen Spielstand wieder "herzaubern". Schaut in die Foren von Ubisoft und Ihr wisst was ich meine. Bei vielen Spielern sind stundenlange Zockerei sinnlos gewesen, weil sie wieder von vorne beginnen dürfen. Das ist ja so, als wenn ich einen Krimi lese und kurz vor der Bekanntgabe des Mörders schlage ich das Buch wieder zu und fange wieder von vorne an zu lesen.
> 
> Diese Testbewertung der PC Games ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Ein Spiel was noch nicht mal in der Lage ist verlässlich Spielstände zu speichern mit so einer hohen Wertung zu belohnen ist lächerlich und unglaubwürdig. Ich kann verstehen, warum den Magazinen immer mehr Leser "abhanden kommen".




Das Spiel rennt Top und macht unglaublich spass (besonders im Multiplayer!)
Eben wieder paar Stunden gespielt und nicht ein Problem feststellen können. Ist ja eigentlich auch nichts neues das im internet alles übertrieben dargestellt wird und jeder der ein problem hat wird sofort so dargestellt das es jeder hat.   
Davon merk ich leider nix


----------



## Groder (27. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

tja schade, diesmal scheint es ein richtig gutes siedler geworden zu sein, aber dank des KS, wie bei SH5, leider ein nogo für mich.


----------



## ferrari2k (27. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*



Pwned666 schrieb:


> Das Spiel rennt Top und macht unglaublich spass (besonders im Multiplayer!)
> Eben wieder paar Stunden gespielt und nicht ein Problem feststellen können. Ist ja eigentlich auch nichts neues das im internet alles übertrieben dargestellt wird und jeder der ein problem hat wird sofort so dargestellt das es jeder hat.
> Davon merk ich leider nix


   
Es gibt halt Leute die sich auch Gedanken machen, was es für die Spielewelt bedeutet, wenn sich so etwas durchsetzt.
Und da sehe ich für viele schwarz. Entweder man gibt die Kontrolle für seine Spiele komplett aus der Hand und kauft für 50€ nur noch halbe Spiele oder man spielt gar nicht mehr...
Tolle Aussichten.
Und da wundert es dich, wenn einige dagegen Sturm laufen?
Die Probleme sind ja nicht ausgedacht. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass die Käufer nicht spielen konnten, aber die Raubkopierer davon nichts merken...


----------



## Trancemaster (27. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Super Pwned666, und Ubisoft weiss nun wann Du, wie lange, mit welchem Rechner, mit welcher Soft- und Hardware, und vielleicht auch WO Du gespielt hast. Sei froh das Du bisher keine Probleme hattest, das könnte sich ändern, und bei vielen sind Probleme aufgetreten. Selbst Ubisoft hat dies schon zugegeben.

Ich für meinen Teil habe noch ein paar Alternativen auf der Platte - auf sowas lass ich mich nicht ein - eher gehe ich mit meinen 32 Jahren wieder auf den Fußballplatz. *g*


----------



## Pwned666 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Die Probleme sind ja nicht ausgedacht.



Sicher?


----------



## TobiasHartlehnert (27. März 2010)

German_Ripper schrieb:


> ich finde die neue Seite sowas von unübersichtlich. Früher stand hier immernoch Releasetermin und Publisherinfo etc.. Doch jetzt ist es einfach nur noch grütze! Alles weg.


   Steht doch jetzt sogar auf jeder Artikel-Seite (!) ganz oben in dem dunkelblauen Kasten. Noch auffälliger gehts fast nicht...


----------



## Zapfenbaer (27. März 2010)

TobiasHartlehnert schrieb:


> German_Ripper schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich finde die neue Seite sowas von unübersichtlich. Früher stand hier immernoch Releasetermin und Publisherinfo etc.. Doch jetzt ist es einfach nur noch grütze! Alles weg.
> ...


  
Ist zwar Off-Topic, aber ich finde das neue Seitendesign besser als das alte und wirklich gut. Besonders im Profil-Bereich, wo man früher kaum durchgesehen hat, ist es doch deutlich übersichtlicher geworden.


----------



## Dutschi (27. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

mich als "dummer" Käufer nervt der ständige Serverausfall etc. enorm - jeden Tag mehrmals Ausfälle - entspanntes Spielen sieht anderes aus. Bisher konnte ich auch den Soundtrack der einem in der Goldedition versprochen wird nicht finden - wo kann man sich den runterladen bzw. finden?
Zum Spiel: um Längen besser als die letzten Teile, Kampagne spielt sich bisher auch gut, allerdings gefällt mir das Militärsystem nicht, dass ist mir zu wischi waschi - Musketen schiessen Festungen kaputt? und die Pikis stehen nur dum rum, da fehlt mir taktische Möglichkeiten.....ähm...da kann man noch ordentlich nachbessern.


----------



## Smolof (27. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Nunja ich finde man sollte kein Spiel wegen seines Kopierschutzes bewerten. Dafür können die Entwickler ja nix,denn das ist eindeutig die Schuld des Publishers. 

@Pwned666 Man sollte sich schonmal informieren bevor man so ein, wie ich finde, doch recht ernstes Thema lächerlich macht. Wenn du mal für 5 min in den Ubisoftforen schauen würdest, wüsstest du wieviel Spieler von diesem Speicher sowei Lag Problem betroffen sind. Aber nicht nur das, dieser Kopierschutz macht den Sinn eines Einzelspielerspiels zunichte. Wenn ich mal im Zug unterwegs bin oder im Urlaub bin und ne gepflegte Runde Siedler 7 oder Assassins Creed 2 spielen möchte kann ich das einfach nicht, weil mir da die Internetverbindung fehlt. 

Und nein das DRM System wurde bisher noch nicht vollständig geknackt. Es sind zwar einige Gerüchte darüber im Umlauf aber einen Crack gibt es so noch nicht.
(Jedenfalls nicht für Assassins Creed 2)


----------



## Bora (27. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Klassisches Siedler.... war schön


----------



## Pwned666 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*



Smolof schrieb:


> Nunja ich finde man sollte kein Spiel wegen seines Kopierschutzes bewerten. Dafür können die Entwickler ja nix,denn das ist eindeutig die Schuld des Publishers.
> 
> @Pwned666 Man sollte sich schonmal informieren bevor man so ein, wie ich finde, doch recht ernstes Thema lächerlich macht. Wenn du mal für 5 min in den Ubisoftforen schauen würdest, wüsstest du wieviel Spieler von diesem Speicher sowei Lag Problem betroffen sind. Aber nicht nur das, dieser Kopierschutz macht den Sinn eines Einzelspielerspiels zunichte. Wenn ich mal im Zug unterwegs bin oder im Urlaub bin und ne gepflegte Runde Siedler 7 oder Assassins Creed 2 spielen möchte kann ich das einfach nicht, weil mir da die Internetverbindung fehlt.
> 
> ...



In ein forum gehen die die Probleme haben und nicht die die Spielen können! Wieviel davon erlogen,erfunden und überzogen ist kann niemand beweisen.
Laut einigen User hier wird drei mal Täglich der Server gehackt...


"Wenn ich mal im Zug unterwegs bin..."

Das kannst du mit einer PS3/XBox auch nicht und hier beschwert sich auch niemand!!! Beim thema Urlaub oder ähnliches da ist das ganz was anderes. Da kannst du mit einer AC2 XBox360/PS3 version ebenso nur hoffen das du im Urlaub einen Fernseh findest.
Sonst heist es eben: Kauf dir nen Gameboy,PSP oder was auch immer. Das Argument zählt somit nicht


----------



## Crusader91 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Da kann die Grafik noch so "Edel" sein. Mit DEM Kopierschutz hat sich's ausgesiedelt !!!


----------



## zerr (28. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*



Pwned666 schrieb:


> Smolof schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nunja ich finde man sollte kein Spiel wegen seines Kopierschutzes bewerten. Dafür können die Entwickler ja nix,denn das ist eindeutig die Schuld des Publishers.
> ...


Pwned666 oder herr/frau ubisoftangestellter/in

es gibt tatsächlich leute die täglich im zug unterwegs sind


----------



## TobiasHome (28. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Ich bin sehr froh und glücklich, dass es ANNO 1404: Venedig nicht auch noch erwischt hat ... Durch dieses System gehen Ubisoft imo viele potentielle Käufer verloren.

Für mich steht außer Frage, dass "Die Siedler 7" ein tolles Spiel ist. Aber wenn der funktionelle/technische Rahmen (ein besserer Ausdruck dafür ist mir jetzt nicht eingefallen  ) nicht stimmt, kann Grafik und Gameplay noch so toll sein ... wenn man durch Serverausfälle nicht spielen kann und die Spielstände, bzw. deren Synchronisation Probleme machen, nützt das wenig.


----------



## Karan (28. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*



Smolof schrieb:


> Und nein das DRM System wurde bisher noch nicht vollständig geknackt. Es sind zwar einige Gerüchte darüber im Umlauf aber einen Crack gibt es so noch nicht.
> (Jedenfalls nicht für Assassins Creed 2)


Mh, also ich hab schon ne AC2 Version gesehen. Ob die jetzt funktioniert, weiß ich nicht genau, sah mir aber nicht nur nach nem DVD Rip aus... Das mal nebenbei.

Pwned666: Der Vergleich zwischen Laptop (geh ich mal bei Zugfahrern von aus^^) und XBOX/PS3 hinkt irgendwie...
Ist doch logisch, dass ich mich mit nem Laptop auch außer Haus bewege, ist ja wohl logisch. Und dann möchte ich auch in den Genuss eines solchen SPieles kommen. 
Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit UMTS Sticks oder was weiß ich auch immer. Das ist imo ne billige Ausrede, die niemals ziehen würde.
Diese Leute werden vom Publisher einfach nicht beachtet, und das ist schon ne Schweinerei ohne Ende. Gut, im Endeffekt ist es ja ihre Entscheidung, aber man versucht doch den möglichst größten Kundenkreis zu bekommen, und das geht mit dem KS definitv nicht.


----------



## Marko3006 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Onlinezwang und damit ein Tschüß Siedler 7 und alle Spiele die auf so einen Scheiß setzen!


----------



## DokMuffin (28. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Schade. Habe Spiele der Siedler Reihe immer wieder mal gerne gespielt.

Viel Spaß Ubisoft und mögen die Verbraucher mit ihrem Geldbeutel über eure DRM Lösung entscheiden.


----------



## ferrari2k (28. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*



Pwned666 schrieb:


> "Wenn ich mal im Zug unterwegs bin..."
> 
> Das kannst du mit einer PS3/XBox auch nicht und hier beschwert sich auch niemand!!! Beim thema Urlaub oder ähnliches da ist das ganz was anderes. Da kannst du mit einer AC2 XBox360/PS3 version ebenso nur hoffen das du im Urlaub einen Fernseh findest.
> Sonst heist es eben: Kauf dir nen Gameboy,PSP oder was auch immer. Das Argument zählt somit nicht


   
Kann es sein dass du überhaupt keine Ahnung hast, wozu ein Laptop gedacht ist?
Was ist der Hauptunterschied zwischen einem Laptop und ner Konsole?
Rüschdüsch, mit dem Laptop kann man auch unterwegs was machen.
Also, warum genau sollte ich mit einem Laptop unterwegs MEINE gekaufte(!) Software nicht spielen dürfen?
Mann, wie ich dieses verblendete Getue hasse...


----------



## ferrari2k (28. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*



Pwned666 schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Probleme sind ja nicht ausgedacht.
> ...


Du willst mich wirklich verarschen, oder?
Wenn selbst Ubi eine Mitteilung diesbezüglich verlauten lässt, dass es Attacken auf die Server gab und Leute nicht spielen konnten, warum sollte ich dann den Forenposts die dasselbe berichten keinen Glauben schenken?
Du bist echt lustig...


----------



## hiro-protagonist (28. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Also so ganz kann ich den Ärger nicht verstehen. Einerseits begrüße ich es, das stets mehr Menschen sich Gedanken darum machen wo Ihre Daten so bleiben und was alles verwertet und schlimmer noch Zweckentfremdet wird. Nächste Frage ist, wer von den die sich darüber beschweren spielen Online Rollenspiele (WoW, Aion, War...) , haben ggf. Kundenkarten (Supermärkte, Drogerie und Co.) und pflegen Ihren Facebookaccount. bzw. stellen gerade Ihren letzten  Partyfotos Online 

also um ein spiel zu spielen, dieses Online zu aktivieren, wie ggf. Software auch, oder einen Launcher wie bei MMOs zu verwenden, der ggf. ähnlich verfährt, find eich vom Ding her nicht so schlimm. Des weiteren unterliegt Ubisoft (in diesem Beispiel) garantiert den Deutschen Datenschutzbestimmungen die ja nun auch einen gewissen Schutz für uns Verbraucher bringen.

Okay Ausfälle durch Onlineserver die Singleplayer Spiele nicht spielbar machen, gehackte Server mit pers. Daten sind sicherlich ein unschöner Start. Aber wie auch bei Steam, da gab es ähnlich viele Kritiker, wird sich das mit der Zeit geben...

Vielleicht rede ich so gelassen, da ich bis Dato sowas nur über MMOs kenne, da störte es mich nicht. Und sollte man den nächsten Blizzard-Titel nur über sein WoW Luncher starten können, werden die da wenig Leute vergraulen. Denke das wird sich alles noch anpassen und in einem Jahr stört es kaum noch wen. Und sich über Raubkopien ärgern ist durchaus berechtigt. Will mal jemanden sehen der Viel Zeit mit etwas verbringt das zudem sein Einkommen ist und dann feststellt das es schon viele haben, aber nicht gezahlt haben....

Fazit: Zwingend super finde ich es auch nicht, aber diese Weltuntergangsstimmung kann ich nicht teilen. Zudem denke ich das einige auf den Zug mit aufspringen und los motzen ohne wirklich betroffen oder gar informiert zu sein.


----------



## ferrari2k (28. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Ich kann diese Pseudovergleiche nicht mehr hören...
Nur weil man etwas FREIWILLIG bei Facebook hochlädt (was ich übrigens nicht mache), bedeutet das ja noch lange nicht, dass ich einem Publisher meine Daten genauso bereitwillig übergebe.
Treffer, versenkt, next one.
Außerdem will ich nicht, dass sich das mit der Zeit gibt, weil ich solche Spiele nicht kaufen werde.
Darf ich dann in Zukunft deiner Meinung nach nicht mehr spielen?
Außerdem kannst du ein Multiplayerspiel doch nicht mit einem Singleplayerspiel vergleichen.
Meine Güte, da wird alles in einen Topf geworfen und mal kräftig umgerührt, egal, obs passt oder nicht.
Ach ja, wenn ich ein Spiel programmieren würde, dann würde ich dafür sorgen, dass das Spiel ein Erlebnis ist und nicht den Kunden ständig mit Anlauf in den Arsch treten. Aber irgendwie scheinen das einige hier ja sehr zu mögen...


----------



## Pajopath (29. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Wie bekommt man denn die obige Grafik in der Demo hin? Bei mir ist obwohl alles angeschaltet und auf hoch steht (Spiel wurde danach neugestartet) alles extrem verwaschen. Als wenn man permanent durch eine Folie schaut.


----------



## Tarzan515 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

ALso mir ist es relativ egal, mich bei Ubisoft zu registrieren, es ist mir auch egal, das Spiel Online freizuschalten. 
Aber das ich permanent online sein muss, das ist die Unverschämtheit. 
Ich bin beruflich viel unterwegs habe einen sehr guten Laptop. 
Leider hat man unterwegs nicht immer Internet, muss oft sogar dafür zahlen. Ich habe die Siedlerserie geliebt, vor allem für unterwegs. Den neuen Teil brauch ich mir nicht kaufen, denn ich werde ihn leider nicht spielen können.
Ich hoffe, dass das Spiel sich nicht verkauft durch den Kopierschutz, damit sich so etwas nicht durchsetzt.
Ich hoffe auch, das PC Games diesen Kopierschutz sehr sehr kritisch beurteilt.

Mich ärgert das richtig.


----------



## Verner (29. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

haha, ich glaub es hackt.... permanent online sein im singleplayer modus? und das mit den extrem störungsanfälligen ubisoft servern? nein danke. vielleicht wenn er irgendwann mal entfernt wird. bis dahin bleib ich aber fern von ubisoft spielen.


----------



## Pwned666 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

"Zudem denke ich das einige auf den Zug mit aufspringen und los motzen ohne wirklich betroffen oder gar informiert zu sein"


Richtig
Siehe Verner

Keine eigene Meinung... das sind mir die liebsten


----------



## harlequin1976 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

moin!

Also ich persönlich habe alle Teile gespielt, jedes Addon gekauft und sogar beim Siedler 3 Online Betatest mitgemacht - grr.... keine Wege selber bauen?!
Siedler 7 sieht wirklich sehr vielversprechend aus, sowohl optisch als auch von den Gameplay Ideen.

Aber mit dem Onlinezwang? Nein, leider nicht. Das Geld spare ich mir lieber - trotz einer meiner Lieblinsspiel-Serien.

Kundenfeindlich, mehr ist das nicht mehr.


----------



## jegas (29. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Sieht gut aus, aber während dem spielen Zwangsonline sein ?????



Nein Danke, dann bleibt das Spiel im Geschäft.

Wenn Ubisoft auf viele Käufer verzichten will und kann dann ist das ihr Problem.

Ich und einige andere lassen sich eben nicht verarschen.


----------



## CracktoLife (29. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Sorry, aber das gelaber hier ist doch nur noch peinlich. Merkt ihr eigentlich nicht, dass ihr euch a) wiederholt und b) euch auf dieser plattform sowieso keiner zuhört, der was dran ändern könnte?


----------



## Vordack (30. März 2010)

German_Ripper schrieb:


> !!! Dont touch a running system !!!


Wenn schon
 zitieren, dann wenigstens richtig! Es heißt "NEVER touch a running 
system!"


----------



## German_Ripper (30. März 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> German_Ripper schrieb:
> 
> 
> > !!! Dont touch a running system !!!
> ...


  
Und? Hast doch verstanden was gemeint war. Klugscheißer !!!


----------



## Vordack (30. März 2010)

German_Ripper schrieb:


> Klugscheißer !!!


Besser als jemand der es nicht hinnehmen kann verbessert zu werden


----------



## Tarzan515 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

also nur um mich nochmal zu erklären, ich muss das Spiel nicht kennen, um zu sagen, dass ich es wegen dem online Zwang nicht kaufen werde.
Ich kann beruflich nicht immer online sein, bzw fahre oft Zug.
Und nun?
Und natürlich kann ich hier meinen Unmut kundtun. Schließlich schreibe ich hier bei einer der größten Deutschen Spielzeitschriften und kann hoffen, dass die anhand der Kritiken hier einen Artikel darüber schreiben. 
BTW ist mein Beschwerdebrief an Ubisoft auch rausgegangen.

Ich verstehe nicht, wie manche dieses Vorgehen hier noch so verteidigen könne???
Wenn das hier funktioniert werden auch ander Hersteller diesen Onlinezwang einführen. 
Es kann mir keiner sagen, dass er das toll findet.

Nach dem Umzug also nicht mehr Computerspielen, bis der Telekommannn endlich da war? (Wir wissen alle, wie lange die brauchen)
Mit dem Laptop nie mehr spielen, weil du grad kein Internet hast?
Computer bleibt aus, wenn dein Zugang mal Probleme macht?
Spiele, irgendwann nicht mehr spielen können, weil der Hersteller die Server abgestellt hat?


Also ehrlich, wie kann man das gut finden?

(BTW das was Ubisoft da als Features anbietet, wie Spielstand online speichern, ist nur der Versuch, diesen beschissenen, kundenunfreundlichen Kopierschutz als was tolles zu verkaufen!!!)


----------



## SMB_Horny (30. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*



Tarzan515 schrieb:


> also nur um mich nochmal zu erklären, ich muss das Spiel nicht kennen, um zu sagen, dass ich es wegen dem online Zwang nicht kaufen werde.
> Ich kann beruflich nicht immer online sein, bzw fahre oft Zug.
> Und nun?
> Und natürlich kann ich hier meinen Unmut kundtun. Schließlich schreibe ich hier bei einer der größten Deutschen Spielzeitschriften und kann hoffen, dass die anhand der Kritiken hier einen Artikel darüber schreiben.
> ...


   Ich kann dir da voll und gnz zustimmen.
Siedler 7 ist sicher ein sehr sehr gutes Spiel und ich hätte es mir, nach den guten Kritiken sicher auch gekauft, da ich "Die Sidler" schon immer gern gespielt habe. Aber ich kann diese miese Art von Kundengegängelung nicht gutheißen und werde darum auf das Spiel verzichten, da Cracks für mich auch nicht in Frage kommen.

Die einzigen die mir leid tun sind die Entwickler bei BlueByte - sie fabrizieren anscheinend ein richtig tolles Spiel, dass aber wegen einer dämlichen Entscheidung irgendwelcher Manager (wenn dieser Berufsstand so weitermacht, dann wird die Bezeichnung bald zum Schimpfwort avancieren) haufenweise negative Kritiken bekommt (Uservoting auf PCG irgendwo bei 50%, Amazon = 1,5 Sterne).
Und als dank dürfen dann später die Entwickler gehen und man verstärkt den Kopierschutz nochmehr, weil es Umsatzrückgang sicher mit den Raubkopierern zusammenhing....


----------



## datranquil (1. April 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Gestern Abend bei mir Zuhause:

Freund mit Notebook und ich am Desktop PC kleiner Daddelabend. Was zocken wir?

Lass mal Steam öffenen...
Ich : "Oh schau mal, Siedler 7."
Er: "Uf, gut 50 Ocken. Aber sicher geiles Game, was meinst?"
Ich: "Joar, hab nur gutes gehört. von mir aus können wir... aber warte mal, was da nicht was?"
Er: "Lass mal Web Rezis lesen... Kopierschutz: Dauerverbindung. Was dat denn für ein Scheiss?"
ich; "Ach ja, ubi Soft. Was nun?"
Er: "Bad Company?"
ich:"Jop, geht klar..."

Damit entging Steam und UbiSoft schonmal zwei Exemplare. Ich kaufe es sofort, aber nur ohne KS! Gern mit Steambindung, aber ich WILL es offline Spielen können - für ruhigere Zeiten im Büro.


----------



## ferrari2k (2. April 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*



datranquil schrieb:


> Gestern Abend bei mir Zuhause:
> 
> Freund mit Notebook und ich am Desktop PC kleiner Daddelabend. Was zocken wir?
> 
> ...


lol, wie willst du denn mit Steam offline zocken?
Installier mal nach der nächsten Windowsneuinstallation ein Steam Spiel, ohne vorher Netzwerk einzurichten, viel Spaß


----------



## Nightmarechild (6. April 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

ALso für mich steht Fest, die Entwickler können das beste Spiel der Welt programieren, wenn es online Zwang hat werde ich es mir nie kaufen. Man muss das ganze auch mal von der positiven Seite sehen, es kommen so viele gut Spiele raus, da fällt die kauf entscheidung dann viel leichter, einfach das spiel ohne onlinezwang kaufen  und man


----------



## RyuHi (11. April 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Ich verstehe Ubisoft nicht.
Es ist doch allgemein bekannt, dass es nicht eine Frage ist, ob der Kopierschutz geknackt wird, sondern lediglich, wie lange es dauert. So dauert es 2 Monate länger, und dann gibt es nen kleinen Server-Emulator. Oder irgendwas anderes. 
Auf die Art tritt man doch nur den Zahlenden Kunden auf die Füße.


----------



## LWHAbaddon (27. April 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Razor 1911 Crack ist draußen. (Kein Server Emulator)

Message:
"Ubisoft! Nice one. Bring 'em on!"


----------



## Schors (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Also ich find den Kopierschutz gut. Keine sinnlose CD mehr einlegen. Und das daueronline sein ist wohl für die wenigsten KÄUFER ein Problem 
Serverprobs? sind wohl an mir vorbeigegangen...


----------



## Sheggo (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

"Mitreißende Geschichte"???
Ich will keine Prinzessin sein, die ständig von nem Kneipier erzählt bekommt, welches Gebäude sie als nächstes bauen soll. Ist halt nen Casual Game für Kinder ab 6 

Gut dass ich es mir bei nem Kumpel angesehen habe und nicht gekauft. Selbst ohne den Kopierschutz wäre das nichts für mich...


----------



## KaTjoNaK (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

OMG! Nachdem ich nun eine längere PC-Spiele-Pause eingelegt habe und mir nun endlich mal wieder die aktuellen Gegebenheiten in der "Kopierschutz-Szene" ansehe, überkommt mich die blanke Abscheu! Online Zwang! Also RICHTIG DAUERHAFTER, 100%iger Onlinezwang! Mir waren schon die Kopierschutzmachenschaften bei Bioshock zu irrwitzig. Nun sind wir soweit, liebe Zockergemeinde! Die totale Abhängigkeit von irgendeinem Konzern wurde etabliert. Die Käuferschaft wurde ja schön langsam, unterschwellig und schleichend an das ganze System gewöhnt... WoW, Steam, EA und Konsorten sprechen eine unmissverständliche Sprache zu Thema ABHÄNGIGKEIT. Ihr seid nicht mehr frei, Leute. Ihr werdet restriktiert. Eingeschränkt und beschnitten werdet ihr. Sowohl in eurer Entscheidungsgewalt, als auch in eurem Willen. Und viele meiner Mitmenschen finden das mittlerweile (nach der langwierigen Desensibilisierung / Abstumpfung ihres eigenen Verstandes seitens der großen Spielefirmen im Business) sogar in Ordnung, wenn Ubisoft nun derartige Undinge vollbringt, wie den Siedler 7 Kopierschutz. Da ich ein Zocker der alten Garde bin, der das Geschehen seit mehr als 20 Jahren beobachtet, kann ich aus langjähriger Live-Erfahrung sagen, dass es wirklich übelst ist, was die Spielefirmen hier abziehen. Die Jüngeren Zocker kennen den Vergleich zu früher nicht. Sie wachsen mit diesem mutierten, korrumpierten und abgrundtief Kundenfeindlichen System auf. Ich allerdings kann mich lebhaft daran erinnern, als man PC Spiele noch einfach so zocken konnte. EINFACH SO! OHNE ZWANG! OHNE SORGEN! OHNE ZUSATZGEDANKEN! OHNE IRGENDWAS! EINFACH SO! Da war der Spruch "Der Kunde ist König" noch Prasisnahe Realität. Ich mache mal eine einfache Gegenüberstellung: Für mich ist es wesentlich vertretbarer, ein PC Spiel nach "old School Manier" MIT eingelegter CD aber dafür OHNE Zwang, Bevormundung, Restriktion und Abhängigkeit von der Willkür und Zuverlässigkeit eines Konzerns wie Ubisoft zu zocken. Wenn ich allein schon die Meldungen über Serverausfälle, fehlende Savegamesynchronisation und den anderen Dreistigkeiten höre, wird mir als vernünftig denkender Mensch wirklich kotzübel. Wie degeneriert das Ganze schon geworden ist! Es wird jedenfalls noch schlimmer, denn es boykottieren zu wenige dieses ganze Unwürdige System. Erbärmlich, die Richtung, in die wir uns hier bewegen. Eins ist klar: Das Spiel kann noch so gut sein: Ich sage NEIN zu solchen Kopierschutzmmaßnahmen und werde derartige Spiele konsequent NICHT KAUFEN.


----------



## istmabare (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Wunderschönen guten Abend wünsche ich,

ich habe mich jetzt extra hier angemeldet um vielleicht zukünftige Leute vor dem gleichen Fehler zu bewahren, den ich gemacht habe: 

KAUFT SIEDLER 7 JA NICHT - ich habe vorgestern dafür 49,99 € bezahlt... 
und knappe 5 stunden gespielt... heute kam ich dann genau so weit:

"Server nicht verfügbar" (2 - und dank des genialen Kopierschutzes, ist es mir nicht möglich zu spielen - ich sage danke UBISOFT - 50 / 5 macht gerade aus 10 € pro gespielter stunde (und nein ich finde es nicht in Ordnung da auch nur eine Sekunde zu warten - immerhin hab ich ja auch nicht ein Drittel bezahlt und überweise den Rest dann wenn er verfügbar ist)

Das war mit Sicherheit das allerletzte Produkt, dass ich von denen gekauft habe. 
So das war's auch schon. Frust ist raus... ich hoffe es hilft vielleicht irgendeinem bei der "Kauf"-Entscheidung...


----------



## Lokeus (20. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen - das Spiel ist top und weckt Gefühle die ich seit Siedler 2 nicht mehr hatte. Und auch ich bin ein Freund der Blue Byte Schmiede und würde gern sagen können, dass sie die freie Wahl haben sich einem anderen Publisher anzuschließen um die Politik Ubisofts zu boykottieren. Tatsächlich wird es aber wohl so aussehen, dass durch den enorme finanzielle Unterstützung durch Ubi die Spieleschmieden in Ketten gelegt sind und nur schmerzvoll mit ansehen können in welcher Weise Spiele unter dem Ubisoft Banner an den Mann gebracht werden.
Auch DLC Inhalte die die rund 8 Multiplayer Karten um 3 erweitern und dem User 6 euro abverlangen sind ganz sicher keine Erfindung der Spielemacher und führt zu noch mehr Frust unter Spielern. Sorry Blue Byte, das war großartige Arbeit, aber euer Partner scheint eine Freude am sadistischen Quälen eingefleischter PC Spieler zu haben - Schade drum.


----------



## Dragonfly1988 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Die Siedler 7 im Test: Edle Grafik trifft clevere Neuerungen*

Bevor ich auf der Seite war wollte ich mir noch Siedler 7 kaufen. Ich glaub, dass hat sich so eben geändert. 

(Kopierschutz usw)


----------

